# Some blooms



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2017)

Just testing dropbox. ..kinda complicated... 







working on resizing pictures





average anitum





so green that it becomes colourful  caudatum sanderae


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2017)

Like that caudatum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2017)

Love that anitum!!!


----------



## abax (Jul 16, 2017)

Erumpf, I love them all. My washer should be so blessed.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2017)

Boy, I don't know what to say - I love them all.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 17, 2017)

Love them. Great job you, ve done. Congrats


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice! Where are these from, Clouds?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Sly! Great to read from you! Nice bunch of plants!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 17, 2017)

That is a breathtaking display!! Striking pattern on the caudatum! Just wonderful :clap:


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 17, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## blondie (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow congrats you have some amazing blooms there congrats.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 18, 2017)

great flowers


----------



## Silvan (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks! 



Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! Where are these from, Clouds?



Both caudatum (sanderae and humboldtii) are from orchids limited
the lowii is from Orchidinn
Hung Sheng Knight is from Crystal Star Orchids
Chou-Yi Wench from In-Charm
and the anitum from Hung sheng via Crystal Star Orchids


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice caudatums...


----------



## Silvan (Aug 21, 2017)

Just noticed that my first bunch of plants were mostly Paphs in a Phrag thread..
It's usually the other way around... anywho, here are some Phrags in bloom at the moment. Nothing that I haven't shown before. But, since I've lost all my previous photos threads using Photobucket, I'll repost them here as they bloom.
Enjoy!














From left to right:
Peruflora's Cirila Alca
Sargent Eric/ Sergeant Eric (however you want to spell it) 
Fremont Point (I've been growing and blooming this plant for over three years and it's the first time I noticed that it was fragrant. Smells like raspberries.. Yummy!).
Cahaba Morning Mist


----------



## blondie (Aug 21, 2017)

So,e lovely blooms nice to see what the Peruflora's Cirila Alca as I have one but it has struggled, but has started to take off.

They are all stunning I really like the Cahaba Morning Mist, love how pale it is and the yellow centre.

Congrats apin the lovley blooms


----------



## abax (Aug 21, 2017)

They're all lovely, but that Morning Mist got my attention
immediately. It's almost white with just the blush and
yellow to make it outstanding.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2017)

I like the Morning Mist a lot, also.
But I think you have two different plants in your Fremont Point pot.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 23, 2017)

very nice, the caudatum is a great one


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I like the Morning Mist a lot, also.
> But I think you have two different plants in your Fremont Point pot.



2 inflour on the Peruflora's Cirila Alca, Sargent Eric is behind the Fremont Point. Yay besseae hybrids! Who did you get the Cahaba Morning Mist from? 
What is the yellow Parvi in the Paph photo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2017)

That makes more sense. Thanks, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2017)

No problem. Syl is going to give me all those plants anyway!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 



NYEric said:


> 2 inflour on the Peruflora's Cirila Alca, Sargent Eric is behind the Fremont Point. Yay besseae hybrids! Who did you get the Cahaba Morning Mist from?
> What is the yellow Parvi in the Paph photo?



That's exactly it! Thanks Eric 
The Morning Mist is from Orchids Limited and the Yellow Parvi is the Chou-Yi Wench that I got back in spring 2010 from In-Charm.
I didn't take a close-up pic 'cause it isn't as nice as last year bloom.

Last year:








NYEric said:


> No problem. Syl is going to give me all those plants anyway!



Don't you already have a copy of everything, Eric?


----------



## Silvan (Aug 26, 2017)

besseae flavum and dalessandroi


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2017)

Great looking plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2017)

Love them all.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2017)

please post a nice photo of that anitum in the paph section.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice Phrags!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2017)

Silvan said:


> Don't you already have a copy of everything, Eric?


Except for that damn Mem. Brent Nelson, yes, just not as well grown! Thanks for sharing. Yay besseae!


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

Both of them are stunning you have an amazing collection congrats.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2017)

Fremont Point : I am in love!


----------

